# Do Mexican Black Kingsnakes have a bit of iridescence to them



## Dania (4 mo ago)

Sorry for the long title. I always thought that they were pure black but have seen several pictures with they having an iridescent sheen to them. I just think they are very pretty snakes either way and am just curious. If I ever get any snakes I would get 1. Thank you


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

Yes, they do indeed. As do many snakes, viewed in the right lighting conditions, but it's more noticeable on the Mexican Black.


----------



## Dania (4 mo ago)

Nice. I wasn't aware of that but always like learning something new. Thank you.


----------



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

Dania said:


> Sorry for the long title. I always thought that they were pure black but have seen several pictures with they having an iridescent sheen to them. I just think they are very pretty snakes either way and am just curious. If I ever get any snakes I would get 1. Thank you


Yes particularly under uv they shimmer blue


----------



## Dania (4 mo ago)

Thanks, I got busy and haven’t been on lately.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

MKBs also shed kinda dark skins as well !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

